# Water pipes under tile; Toilet Flange +Drain Pipe



## soparklion11 (Feb 19, 2017)

I own a house circa ~1940.  The toilet flange was fractured and the tile also cracked in that bathroom, so I removed the tile to find:


The tile was laid over old tile that had been laid over concrete.
The hot water pipe to the sink runs under the middle of the floor and the bathtub.
The broken flange and drain pipe are now exposed.  I plan to:
 - 1. Cut off the pipe with a cutting wheel.
 - 2. Drill out enough lead to remove the old pipe.
 - 3. Install a Fernco cast hub insert to a 4"x3" 90 deg bend.
 - 4. Insert PVC Flange - should this be a slip flange?

Thank You for any advise!


----------



## nealtw (Feb 20, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fePL8HxQ66Q[/ame]


----------



## soparklion11 (Feb 20, 2017)

In the video they just cut it off and use a coupling. 

And the water pipe under the concrete should stay there?  Is it worthwhile to tear out the remainder of the mud box, or should I just rip out the tile, cover the existing concrete with backer board and lay tile on top of it?

Thx,
SPL


----------



## nealtw (Feb 20, 2017)

The end of the lead should have brass going into the hub, if the brass is in good shape, that will work.
If the water pipes are as old as the house, and will need changing one day so changing things while you have access is always a good idea.

I have not worked on a floor like that but I would take the tile out and then see what should be done.


----------



## soparklion11 (Feb 22, 2017)

I have the drain pipe out and I'm working on replumbing the bathroom with PEX.

To retile, I plan to rebuild the mud box with lathe, then mud.  Can anyone recommend how I could build atop the mud and be able to replace that tile in 5 years when my Lady 'needs' a different shade of beige?  Maybe a Redgard membrane?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 22, 2017)

You may want to re post in flooring to get more experienced suggestions.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 23, 2017)

Leave room on top for a backerboard or plywood subfloor. You would then tile on top of that. In the future, you can rip it out with the tile and start fresh.


----------



## soparklion11 (Feb 24, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Leave room on top for a backerboard or plywood subfloor. You would then tile on top of that. In the future, you can rip it out with the tile and start fresh.



Sure, but how would I secure the backerboard to the mudbox so that I can remove the backerboard with the Tile as needed.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 24, 2017)

soparklion11 said:


> Sure, but how would I secure the backerboard to the mudbox so that I can remove the backerboard with the Tile as needed.



The backer is screwed down, but your problem will come upon removal because the tile seams and the backer seams will not match.


----------

